# Another bird hits the deck....



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful bird, some fancy editing there!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice picture, congrats to the hunter


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

That's an awesome picture! Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool photo of a big bird


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

very cool, where is the story?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice! I love it when chics kill...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice bird! Congrats!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, nice picture....and bird.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice picture! Congrats to the young man on a fine bird!


----------

